# [proaudio] quelques nouvelles

## Dominique_71

La situation de l'audio pro sur gentoo est un peu compliquée ces temps. Portage fournit une série de logiciels qui sont compatibes avec JACK, l'ancien overlay pro-audio fournit d'autres logiciels mais une partie de cet overlay n'est plus à jour et il n'est plus dans layman. Quand au nouvel overlay audiopro, il est bien à jour par rapport à l'état actuel de portage mais il contient très peu de logiciels.

De plus, la situation de lash est un gros bordel. lash peut être fourni par lash ou par ladish. Portage ne propose aucun virtuel et le nouvel overlay n'utilise que ladish, ce qui crée des conflits avec portage. La solution est d'installer l'ancien overlay et de lui donner une priorité supérieure à celle du nouveau. L'ancien overlay propose virtual/lash et un faux ebuild pour lash, lequel ne fait que dépendre de lash-original ou de ladish[lash] (ladish[lash] est compatible avec lash, mais pas l'inverse), ceci afin de satisfaire autant les 2 overlays que portage.

Je m'occupe de l'ancien overlay mais je n'ai que très peu de temps à lui consacrer. J'ai donc besoin d'un coup de main pour sa maintenance. Il y a pas mal à faire pour le mettre à jour avec l'état actuel de portage et des softs qu'il propose. Cela inclus des mise à jour des EAPI, satisfaire repoman ou updater/effacer les logiciels morts.

Toute proposition d'aide sera la bienvenue même si tu ne veux t'occuper que d'un seul logiciel. L'avantage de cet overlay est que nous pouvons en faire ce que nous voulons. Donc même si c'est un nouveau logiciel relatif à l'audio (ou éventuellement la vidéo, multimédia quoi  :Rolling Eyes:  ), je serais OK. Vous pouvez me contacter par message privé pour les détails.

overlay pro-audio

Si vous voulez rejoindre le nouvel overlay, je pense qu'ils seront aussi content:

nouvel overlay gentoo-audio

EDIT: remplacé satisfaire layman par satisfaire repoman

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour Dominique,

Je garde ton sujet sous le coude... je suis aussi un peu chargé, mais intéressé par les ebbuilds proposés par l'overlay pro-audio.

Je me sens donc un peu "obligé" de contribuer, je te donnerai quelques nouvelles d'ici quelques semaines, afin d'évaluer comment je pourrais contribuer  :Wink: 

----------

